# Chacoan White Giant name change.



## VARNYARD (Nov 4, 2007)

After much thought, I am changing the name on these tegus. Just for the record I have never called them Chacoan *white Heads* I have always called them Chacoan white giants. But to save argument over the differences I am going to change the name to Extreme Giants. Then no one can profit off the name or try to say they have the same animals. I am the only breeder of these; there are no others that I know of in the pet trade. If someone claims to breed them and to have babies for sale, then ask to see pictures of the offspring. If they look like normal Argentines they will not be these true Giant tegus.

As many of you know I also have the same animals they call Chacoan white heads, IMO they are nothing but a lighter normal, I have never charged more on them and they are sold at normal prices.

The V marking under the chin, as well as the creamy peach coloring can identify extreme Giants, or Chacoan white giants. Although it could be found on a rare occasion in the normal Argentines, However, all of the Giants have these markings that I have looked at. Normal white heads do not show these traits; also the Extreme Giants are much larger animals as adults, these are the largest tegus in the world that are found in the pet trade.

Also the white head colored tegus are found through out the range where the normal darker colored are, not just the Chaco region.

*Note the V under the jowl.*







*Note the peachy cream coloring.*














*This coloring can also be seen in the Adults.*

*Note the peachy cream color on the head of this male.*










*This is also found in the females.*


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 4, 2007)

right on bobby


----------



## Mike (Nov 4, 2007)

Those tegus look HUGE. So the "Extreme Giants" are born without the green heads? Could you post a pic of an Argentine with a Chacoan so I could really see the size difference? Have you ever bred a Chacoan with an Argentine?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 4, 2007)

No they have green heads, they just turn creamy soon after the green start to fade.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 4, 2007)

Mike said:


> Those tegus look HUGE. So the "Extreme Giants" are born without the green heads? Could you post a pic of an Argentine with a Chacoan so I could really see the size difference? Have you ever bred a Chacoan with an Argentine?



Here is an adult male Argentine black n white normal and an Extreme Giant,






This is them on a 10 inch tile floor.






And a male Giant a female Giant and a normal Argentine BnW male. Notice how the female is as large as the normal male.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh and I have never crossed them yet, they are pure. I will be crossing them in six years when needed to do so. It will be three years before these will be old enough to breed. I held back 3 males from one pair and 3 females from the other pair. They will be bred together in three years and will not be related. When the offspring from them are old enough to breed in three more years, or six years down the road I will cross those with the real high white I am selectively breeding for in my normals.


----------



## Mike (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the pics Bobby. I'll probably be breeding soon, if I get the room I might get a few Chacoans\extremes, they are my new "dream lizard."  Do they get along well with Argentines? Anything else special I should know about them?

Thanks, as always.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 4, 2007)

They are very massive, they get over 60 inches or over 5ft and way over 20lbs.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 4, 2007)

Mike said:


> Wow, thanks for the pics Bobby. I'll probably be breeding soon, if I get the room I might get a few Chacoans\extremes, they are my new "dream lizard."  Do they get along well with Argentines? Anything else special I should know about them?
> 
> Thanks, as always.



You bet ya, they can eat a bunch!! LOL :lol: :lol: J/K

Thanks for the awesome comments!! :wink:


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 5, 2007)

Mn i wish i had a chacoan damn lol,they are awsome and those picture say it all, you are the only person i 've ever seen with those extreme giants keep up the great work.


----------



## dorton (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice looking group. But you make it difficult to decide what to get next!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 5, 2007)

dorton said:


> Nice looking group. But you make it difficult to decide what to get next!



Man, I am sorry, but I know what my favorite is. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And thanks a bunch Teguboy77.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 5, 2007)

This is some of the normal white heads; they do not look anything close to the Giants. They lack the color, the V under the chin and the extreme size that the Giants possess.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 5, 2007)

Bobby,

either one is an exemplary animal. You do a great job and I personally appreciate your clarification and placing all cards on the table (honesty) my only regret is that I did not know of you before I picked up my buddy "El Che". 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree, these are awesome tegus. I like how filled out they look Great pictures.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guy for the awesome comments, I am doing the very best I can to have the nicest tegus on the market. :wink:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 5, 2007)

Jaw dropping [email protected]##@!!! Keep up the great work!! Somewhere down the line I hope to get an Extreme!!!


----------



## olympus (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't worry Bobby if anyone starts to sell fugayzy extreme giants. I'll send the hit out.


----------



## Repton (Nov 5, 2007)

Yea they look real nice, some of the best tegus I have ever seen. :wink:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 5, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> Jaw dropping [email protected]##@!!! Keep up the great work!! Somewhere down the line I hope to get an Extreme!!!



I'm not quite sure if this is the same person, but when I joined RZ in 2004, I do remember meeting you on the site under the bearded dragons.

If its not you, oh well. WELCOME TO THE SITE THOUGH!

Its good to see familiar faces.


----------



## Mike (Nov 5, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Jaw dropping [email protected]##@!!! Keep up the great work!! Somewhere down the line I hope to get an Extreme!!!
> ...



Eew Repticzone. :lol: Too bad it's overrun with spammers and trolls....


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 5, 2007)

Mike said:


> RehabRalphy said:
> 
> 
> > PuffDragon said:
> ...



They don't like me over there. I tend to speak my mind very often, if you havent already noticed. And most of the time, my words can be thought to be "rude". Well, that's pretty much that way all the time... hahahahaha


----------



## Mike (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha same here. I got screamed at on the BD and cage forums because I have dirt in their cages. Go figure. :lol: 

That site seems to be dominated by kids who have no experience, but have done research. That, of course, leads to regurgitated info with nothing to back it up. Shame. I also wonder why repticzone gets so many spammers.

For those people who use solid substrate.....

With high temps, loose substrate is no problem. Several of us on the monitor forum have used dirt for BDs for years, no problems. One of the main posters on the BD forum uses sand for all of hers, babies included. 

Maybe the reason it is so hard to post your (mine too) mind there is because it is "kid friendly".



> They don't like me over there. I tend to speak my mind very often, if you havent already noticed. And most of the time, my words can be thought to be "rude". Well, that's pretty much that way all the time... hahahahaha



I could say the same. :wink:  :lol:


----------



## olympus (Nov 5, 2007)

Dont worry Bobby if I hear about anybody selling fugayzy chacoan tegus I'll send the hit out and get em' whacked... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## greentriple (Nov 5, 2007)

Bobby,

I assume that by a V you mean that there is no intersecting line making a diamond or a triangle. Correct? So looking at the picture you provided the point of the V moves into two arms that go down the neck, at no time is there a line that connects the two arms of the V? I note a little line on the throat, but it does not meet the arms of the V. I this all correct? If there is a line connecting the two arms of the V is this still consistent with your "Giants" or does this make it a "regular tegu?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 5, 2007)

I made it more plain to see here, in the Giants that I have seen it does not break, it also ends at the side of the jaw.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 5, 2007)

That didn't help. Mine has a V which starts at the chin and ends at the jaw, however it is thicker and has a line connecting the ends of the V arms creating a triangle under my gu's jaw. I purchased him from a pet store and have no reason to believe he's anything but a regular b&w.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 5, 2007)

greentriple said:


> That didn't help. Mine has a V which starts at the chin and ends at the jaw, however it is thicker and has a line connecting the ends of the V arms creating a triangle under my gu's jaw. I purchased him from a pet store and have no reason to believe he's anything but a regular b&w.



I have seen it in the normals, but it does not go all the way without breaking.

More like / \


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 5, 2007)

Also it would need to have the peachy creamy color. Does yours have it?


----------



## greentriple (Nov 5, 2007)

His V does not break at the top. He's a little tanish but I would not call him peachy. I as just curious since he does have a thick V or rather a triangle. I don't have any pics of his neck but will take one soon and send it to you. Like I wrote, I picked him up as a standard B&W Argentine from LLLReptiles.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 5, 2007)

Well it is possable, when we were getting the animals ready for shipping one that I sent to Ben was a Giant. My wife got them mixed up, I did not realize it until I got ready to ship the other one that was going to be a Giant, it was found to be a normal, at that point I did send a Giant instead of that one. So Ben did get one of my Giants instead of a normal, so there is one of my Giants floating around out there somewhere.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 5, 2007)

Who's Ben?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

Ben Siegel, of Ben Siegel reptiles.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm confused. What does Ben have to do with LLLReptiles in Oceanside CA., where I picked up El Che?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

greentriple said:


> I'm confused. What does Ben have to do with LLLReptiles in Oceanside CA., where I picked up El Che?



Ben Siegel reptiles could have done some swapping with LLLReptiles, this is quite common at the shows. So it is possible that it could be that one.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Jaw dropping [email protected]##@!!! Keep up the great work!! Somewhere down the line I hope to get an Extreme!!!
> ...



Just saw this ralphy. It wasn't me but we can still be friends


----------



## playlboi (Nov 12, 2007)

dude, those white heads are ginormous!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

playlboi said:


> dude, those white heads are ginormous!


do you mean the Extreme Giants or the normal white heads :?:


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 13, 2007)

Another very big difference is the egg size and weight. The normal egg weight is 16 grams, the Extreme egg weight is 26 grams, that is a 10 gram difference in egg weight.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

That does it. When I get the money and some are available I am going to get one from you Bobby!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

You better have a room to setup for that big boy!!!


----------



## playlboi (Nov 13, 2007)

i'm talking about the extreme giants. things are huge!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah they are Bobby i love the pics of the side by side eggs really shows that this isnt just a normal tegu this is ... ready for it?..... AN EXTREME GIANT!!!!!! (echoes) :lol: :lol: :lol: 8) 8)


----------



## olympus (Jan 8, 2008)

Only a little while more.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 2, 2008)

You bet!! One more month and they will be out of hibernation, so it will not be too much longer.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 2, 2008)

Bobby, I luv what you do. they are all so very beautiful. I want all tegus.
I really like black and white as like angel, but I want the giant tegu.
I have been looking at them and I am trying to make a decision.
....... can you make any suggestions to help :-D :-D :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 14, 2008)

angelrose said:


> Bobby, I luv what you do. they are all so very beautiful. I want all tegus.
> I really like black and white as like angel, but I want the giant tegu.
> I have been looking at them and I am trying to make a decision.
> ....... can you make any suggestions to help :-D :-D :-D



Well I don't know what I can say. The pictures just about say it all. Well, I guess I can throw this in:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HTMTq05Uzo">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HTMTq05Uzo</a><!-- m -->


----------



## John_N (Feb 14, 2008)

Bobby, I have came to a conclusion after reading this thread....
You are my hero! lol

Great looking Tegus bro, keep up with everything you are doing.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 15, 2008)

John_N said:


> Bobby, I have came to a conclusion after reading this thread....
> You are my hero! lol
> 
> Great looking Tegus bro, keep up with everything you are doing.



Thanks guys for the awesome comments, that means a bunch to me!!


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 21, 2008)

Everytime I browse through this post, the more I cant wait for mine to get here. :grno


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 18, 2008)

Around 12 more days until hatch time.


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 18, 2008)

I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!  well i guess i have no choice


----------



## Kazzy (Jun 19, 2008)

Bobby, this isn't for me but what if you posted pics of the difference in the 'chin' of the Giants, Normals, and White Headed? Just so everyone could compare them. 
Can't wait until they hatch! I am going to send out that money, Bobby...just haven't made it to the post office. I just keep stashing away more from each pay check to send you


----------



## Nero (Jun 19, 2008)

wow those are freaking gorgous!!! Maybe ill consider one later on. I kinda wanna build up the snake collection though. My columbian is a lot of work.


----------



## Magik (Jun 21, 2008)

Dont suppose you do international orders??people over here havent even heard of these guys would love to get one make everyone jealous!!! :lol:


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 7, 2008)

hey keep up the great work bobby!!! those are great looking giants you have there and im looking foward to buying one of your offspring giants when theyre available :-D


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 29, 2009)

Bobby Giants are the dream GU very awesome. big fan right here
JD


----------



## The captain (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the egg comparisons. For some reason they kind of remind me of jurassic park. The difference in size is startling!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re:*



VARNYARD said:


> Oh and I have never crossed them yet, they are pure. I will be crossing them in six years when needed to do so. It will be three years before these will be old enough to breed. I held back 3 males from one pair and 3 females from the other pair. They will be bred together in three years and will not be related. When the offspring from them are old enough to breed in three more years, or six years down the road I will cross those with the real high white I am selectively breeding for in my normals.




Do you know which normals you are using yet? Or are you using the hold backs from Sky this season. I was messing around on your site one day and i saw under the ARGENTINE TEGU page some yearlings that you said were past Roy x Sky babies( according to the Ms purdy and others post). And DANG they could almost pass for extremes. But they didnt have too much cream though. Are you using them?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't know yet, but that might be an option.


----------



## pfournier (Jun 14, 2012)

Bobby,

I have one of your extreme giants that will be a year on the 28th of June. Can i put him on hay instead of cypress and are those HARD boiled eggs in the enclosure?

Thanks


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Bobby, I was wondering if you have any male giant for sale right now. I'd be interested in a yearling or older one rather then a baby.
Thank you


----------

